# Western Whip Snake and Wall Lizards (italy) – a short video



## saratoga (Dec 14, 2012)

A little video I shot whilst in Italy recently. This was the type of snake I most commonly encountered during my visit.

Western Whip Snake (Hierophis viridiflavus) - YouTube


----------



## phatty (Dec 14, 2012)

That is awesome i was in suspense waiting for it to get the lizard  might have to go home and watch it with sound

- - - Updated - - -

THAT IS AWESOME I WAS IN SUSPENSE WAITING FOR IT TO GET THE LIZARD  MIGHT HAVE TO GO HOME AND WATCH IT WITH SOUND


----------



## Tipsylama (Dec 14, 2012)

Stunning video greg! and that snake is beautiful loving its tail.


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 14, 2012)

absolutely amazing greg !

they are very nice snakes, makes me wish i was still up there!

hahahah, after i heard the train go past halfway through i said to myself ... god, i hope he didnt tape over a police siren, coz i dont want to remember that annoying sound! lol!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 14, 2012)

That was well put together, needed some Attenborough-esc voice over and I would thought I was watching a BBC doco.


----------



## Bushman (Dec 14, 2012)

Great work Greg. It's an excellent visual narrative. It reminds me of the French-made 'Minuscule' episodes that screen on the ABC, except that yours has real animals. The low viewpoint really helps add intimacy to the story. Well done!


----------



## cheekabee (Dec 14, 2012)

wow man that video is really profesional


----------



## saratoga (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for watching and your comments.

I saw quite a few of these snakes but this was the most beautiful. The others were the same colours but a bit on the scrappy side and some were getting ready to slough.



phatty said:


> ... i was in suspense waiting for it to get the lizard



Apparently they feed mainly on lizards but take a variety of prey when available. The Wall lizards were extremely common where I was seeing these snakes. Of course I didn't actually see the snake stalking/chasing a lizard; that's just down to the wonders of editing!



richoman_3 said:


> ...i hope he didnt tape over a police siren, coz i dont want to remember that annoying sound! lol!



Yep, those police sirens are quite different; let me know if you want the sound of one for a ringtone on your phone!



Tipsylama said:


> that snake is beautiful loving its tail.



The pattern is really beautiful, especially how it changes to lines on the tail. I really wanted to show this aspect in the video so glad you noticed it. I was thinking of uploading a partial photo of the snake just to see how many people would say it's a broad-head, very similar pattern on the body.


----------



## Bushman (Dec 16, 2012)

Well worth watching again. On both occasions I saw the snake appear to be moving backwards. What's the name of that phenomenon again, whereby something like a snake moving forwards, appears to move backwards?


----------



## cement (Dec 16, 2012)

Very nice footage!


----------



## RedFox (Dec 16, 2012)

That was an awesome video. What a beautiful snake. Bushman I know what you mean it did have a minuscule type feel to it. I love those cartoons.


----------



## saratoga (Dec 16, 2012)

Bushman said:


> Well worth watching again. On both occasions I saw the snake appear to be moving backwards. What's the name of that phenomenon again, whereby something like a snake moving forwards, appears to move backwards?



Glad you enjoyed it Bushman.

I think the name of that phenomenon is "flicker fusion". It is particularly evident in things like Bandy Bandys and Banded Tree Snakes which have strongly contrasting bands of colour. In poor light, the flickering caused by the bands makes it hard to determine which direction the animal is travelling in.


----------



## Bushman (Dec 16, 2012)

The pleasure is all ours Greg. Thanks for creating and sharing it.

That's right, flicker fusion. It's an interesting phenomena. It happened both times at the end of the video, on the closing shot. Good stuff mate! 8)


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 17, 2012)

That was sensational!!! Omg you are the next Attenborough - can't believe how well that was done. The lizard was really cute too - such a lovely colour. Please share any more of these videos you have.


----------

